

Interview with Leah Culver of Convore (YC W11) - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBZ0NdiroYE&feature=player_embedded#t=434s

======
ivanstojic
Jus seeing an hour+ duration on the player's scrubber makes me shiver inside a
bit.

I wonder if we are all getting a bit ADDish nowadays?

